# double t gaited saddles?????



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have seen tow of the same models fit totally different, no consistency

If you are looking for saddle in the price range of a double t , you can find great used saddle in a good brand for the same money

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No one is really putting out western saddles for the wide blocky TWH with gaited bars. The gaited saddles sold as wide, aren't. They may fit the narrower horses.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

trailwalker said:


> Looking for feedback on theses saddles. I know that they are not the best but I am looking for a training and spare saddle in the price range of these. Am mostly concerned with saddle/horse fit than cosmetic problem. Any help would be nice or suggestions for other decent saddles in the same price range.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where are you from? I might have something that'd work for ya.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd personally never go with Double T, they are not great saddles, most have horrible fit and fall apart. I'd look around for a good used saddle, although it may be used for your price range you can find an amazing quality saddle instead of TT.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Central va
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

trailwalker said:


> Central va
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dang. Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokey6505 (Jan 22, 2013)

Phly said:


> Where are you from? I might have something that'd work for ya.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am looking for a wide baited saddle. I am in Kansas. Where are you?


----------



## Smokey6505 (Jan 22, 2013)

Smokey6505 said:


> I am looking for a wide baited saddle. I am in Kansas. Where are you?


I mean GAITED! Not baited!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Northern indiana
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Please don't buy a Double T.ive owned 2 of them and the leathers just like play-dough and they are cheaply made.

They didn't fit any horse I put them on and so on. You can find a better used saddle for that price.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Phly are you able to post a few pics of the saddle, a side view and one of the gullet?


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys.(And gals) I think I am just gonna bite the bullet and get him a new dakota gaited trail saddle custom fitted for a decent price. Thanks again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ good choice!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Phly are you able to post a few pics of the saddle, a side view and one of the gullet?


Lol I almost reported you! Too many new options on here. Yeah. I'll take some pics of it and good measurements when I get a chance. It's nothin fancy but is comfy and I quit riding in it when my horse filled out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My endurance from nat. bridle is for sale, too narrow for my horse. Internet is up and down like a busy elevator so at least I got that much written.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Well ordered a new dakota walking horse flex tree trail saddle today thanks for your input on the double t's I figured they were not the best choice but looked good for the money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would love to see pictures, nice choice, much much better than the double T


----------

